# Anyone want to interpret this?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My 10 week old GSD saw the neighbor coming over this afternoon. From maybe 40 yards away. She's rather large and was talking as she approached. The pup moved toward her about 6 feet and barked. As the lady continued her approach, he came over to me where I put a arm around him.

I had the lady stop approaching to let the pup chill. The lady then surprised my by laying on the grass, which of course the pup loved and ran over to her.

I figure I should better socialize this guy quickly. I don't need him to grow more defensive, right?

Thanks very much for any opinions on this.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

You should deliver a bouquet of flowers to that ladies house! How awesome of her!

No cause for concern, IMO.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I was really suprised by this, actually. She's mildly retarded, and extremely nice. A question crossed my mind if the dog somehow initially picked that up, but that seems remote.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I beleive the dogs can sense (see) the differences in various people. Elderly, very young and handicapped people present a different picture to the dog. It's not uncommon for them to react to the difference.


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

Pauline Michels said:


> I beleive the dogs can sense (see) the differences in various people. Elderly, very young and handicapped people present a different picture to the dog. It's not uncommon for them to react to the difference.


I have the same experience. My dog reacts markedly different to anything he perceives as 'out of the ordinary', which in his case (I got him as a 2-year-old) meant going off at handicapped people, colored people, homeless people, etc... you just name it. He'd holler like crazy and scare the sh*t out of people on a regular basis... Very embarassing really, and I worked hard at getting it out of him.

And, like Anne said, that lady is the best for going about it like she did! That's really the best way there is imo , turning it into a positive experience for the pup. Keeps you from having to work on it later.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't even think about putting defence on a young pup this age. 
If the pup has it, it will come out in due time with instinct and proper training.
As for the lady, that was a perfect response for a pup. This is exactly what I tell people to do when they have lost control and their pup wont come when it's called. Lay down and play with the grass/rocks/etc. A pups curiosity will usually bring it running.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What Bob said! 

With really young pups, in the situation you describe I would not try to soothe or pet him because that rewards him for spooking. Also, they do look to see how we respond in situations that are either new to them or make them feel insecure, so I either show no reaction & keep on with what I was doing or have a very low key response to the pups unwanted behavior. If my pup does spook I start walking (with them on lead), because it seems to take their little minds out of that place.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know how your pup reacts to other people in such situations...but the bad/negative reaction to someone with learning/mental problems isn't uncommon..in pups and also adult dogs...

Such very subtle behavior characteristics displayed by such individuals is quite a catalyst to many dogs... almost like the actions of a decoy.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Don't even think about putting defence on a young pup this age.
> If the pup has it, it will come out in due time with instinct and proper training.
> As for the lady, that was a perfect response for a pup. This is exactly what I tell people to do when they have lost control and their pup wont come when it's called. Lay down and play with the grass/rocks/etc. A pups curiosity will usually bring it running.


 
Yeah Im with Bob on this one too. Good reaction from the lady too. Im sure dogs can sense that some people are different especially people with handicaps. My dog always reacted very differently to a child that was autistic.... barked first like crazy and when the child started to talk she was all over him like he was her best mate.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

First off the Puppies reaction is exactly what his genetics are expected to do. These Border Patrol lines, they are bred for suspicion. You are seeing that.

Now, children and mentally challenged kids have a natural tendecy to look like the best Civil Decoy. They walk rigid, like an alpha, they get focused on the dog and often lock eye contact, thus producing a challenge. He barked and stepped forward, her laying down was a huge victory for this pup, and may induce a stronger reaction to him.

I would not pet him at any point. You letting him know it was ok. You can start training a recall and focus on you. Genetically speaking you will never rid this pup of suspicion. You must now focus on desensitizing him to noise and people. As pack leader that YOU must be with him, I simply walk on like nothing is a bother to me, I walk in the opposite direction or just simply keep walking forward when he stops to bark. I act like nothing is scary to me, MAKE ZERO REACTION TO THINGS. When he is quiet, I praise and keep walking. I am in charge. Walk in him in day light with very crowded places and then slowly migrate to less crowded places and darker times. 

Good luck, sounds like you got what you paid for 
Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Guys, I just can't thank you enough for all of these really excellent comments. I learned a great deal from all of you. Thank you all so much. 

This forum is such an excellent opportunity to tap in to the collective experience of the group. I am very grateful for it.

Thanks one more time.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

The fun thing about your questions Ted, and the answers you receive, is that we are getting to share in the "raising and training of Ted's pup".  I'm finding your posts/questions ones that I never pass by when I'm hurrying through the boards.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

You've been really helpful, Pauline. I won't forget it. I'm an overly detailed guy at times, I know. And I am ever so grateful for everyones great advice AND patience!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The best advice any of us will give you is Just have fun! It'll all happen!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Pauline Michels said:


> The fun thing about your questions Ted, and the answers you receive, is that we are getting to share in the "raising and training of Ted's pup".  I'm finding your posts/questions ones that I never pass by when I'm hurrying through the boards.


i absolutley agree! Ted-your pup is almost as much fun as mine, and when you ask questions, i LEARN things too (not a bad deal for an old woman  )!!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I can't believe how much I've learned and how much I have yet to pester people here for more


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

But be careful.....Jeff is back.


----------

